# Cell phone sim card



## ellej_d (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish to purchase a cell phone sim card. Who is the best provider for pre paid. I want reasonable rates for phone calls as well as overseas texts. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ellej_d said:


> I wish to purchase a cell phone sim card. Who is the best provider for pre paid. I want reasonable rates for phone calls as well as overseas texts. Any help would be great thanks.


PrePaidGSM: Italy The website is run by a couple of Italian guys, so the Italian section is particularly comprehensive and up to date.

Personally I'd say WIND. It has lots of extras you can bolt on, such as cheaper overseas calls and data bundles.


----------

